# How to marry Isabelle



## Unown (May 31, 2014)

As we all know, ACNL added a feature of marriage to the Animal Crossing franchise. What you probably don't know is that a small oversight allows you to marry special characters. The main one is Isabelle, but this tutorial works for all special characters.


----------



## Sanaki (May 31, 2014)

Nice one, I guess.


----------



## WonderK (May 31, 2014)

I'm lost...


----------



## Capella (May 31, 2014)

this works!1111


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

thx. it worked perfectly!!1


----------



## Swiftstream (May 31, 2014)

of course.


----------

